# PIN: NIC Cage Tutorial



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 30, 2009)

Follow this link to learn how to build your very own NIC cage: 
Lagomorph Library: NIC Cage Tutorial

For flooring, check here: Coroplast Flooring

Your buns will love it!

To get some inspiration, check out our Subforum for great pictures of NIC cages 

Please Note: ***WARNING*** New style of NIC panels!


----------

